# OP Loft Bed Plans any good?



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Greetings,

I'm looking to build a couple of loft beds for my daughter and step-son, and came across the OP Loft Beds site, associated plans, etc. I know it's not "woodworking" in the context of what gets talked about here, but I'm curious if anyone has any thoughts on the quality of those plans, or any experience? I'm sure I have the skills yet to develop my own plans, and haven't found a lot of quality plans on the net (all seem to be bunk bed style, or really, really flimsy looking.) Mostly I just want to know if this seems like a good thing to buy and build, or if anyone knows of something better or different.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmm… *crickets*

Well, I know it's not too much of the real woodworking, but as I'm a beginner I think in the absence of any further enlightenment I'll go ahead and order the plans. As long as I don't hear otherwise I'll post up a project report on how it all pans out. As I say, they're not too fancy but I think the skills required (measuring, cutting) are close to my current skills.  Well, and I don't have a table saw yet, so that limits me for another month or so until the government gives me back the money I loaned them last year (just try'n to help and all.)

My hope is I can do a few projects like this and then make my wife the bed she really wants for us (kind of a four-poster, with thick posts and a cabinet/platform style on the bottom.)


----------



## mdbohica (Jan 21, 2010)

SomeClown…Might you have a link to the plans of pictures for the bed? That may help with some quicker responses. Also understand that many do not monitor this site on an hourly basis and may only come once a day or every 2 days or so.

As far as loft beds go, I have not seen many plans that inspire me but the one you are you looking at looks like it could be run over by a truck and be fine. So it should be fine for kids. When you get it built you can play with the finishes and make it really stand out in my opinion.

Good luck and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, sorry about that… I'm a network engineer so I'm constantly "plugged in." I'll be replying to posts, emails, etc. almost before it's been sent to me… it's a disease.

As for links, I didn't post one at first because I wasn't sure about the boards. Some places frown on that as spamming or advertising, so I left any links off. Since it seems just fine here, I'll post the link to the site below. I haven't purchased any plans yet, so just the pictures and descriptions on the site are what I have to go by.

http://www.oploftbed.com/


----------

